

Javascript injection game - ollydbg
http://escape.alf.nu/

======
Velox
Interesting idea. Just goes to show I don't know nearly as much Javascript as
I should considering I'm stuck on level 3.

~~~
michaelmior
Level 3 took me a while as well. It's a good learning opportunity. I haven't
finished yet, and I suspect I'll learn some more as I do.

